# Facial expressions of each type



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

!


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

lol I'm so ISFP... I saw this thread yesterday and wondered what my resting face or a neutral face looks like. I tried making a neutral face and looked in the mirror, then looked at the pics in the first post. That ISFP face seems just about right. But maybe I just happened to make that face this time. So today I happened to catch myself in the mirror while having a sort of neutral expression and it was the same again. So yes I confirm the ISFP one. :laughing: It's a bit of an unsure looking expression with a bit of wonderment that maybe comes from taking everything in (with Se).


----------



## Merry in Sunshine (Feb 14, 2015)

LOL, that's how my ISFP brother usually looks like!

As for me, I usually have a wide smile planted on my face. It changes sizes according to the situation, of course, but usually I find reasons to smile.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Tbh as an (probable) INTP I can tell you that is exactly what my neutral face looks like. Whoa whoa!
And since I recently keep thinking I might actually turn out to be an ENTP, I took a look at that one, too... It has that "everything around me is ridiculous but Imma keep it cool. Mheheh." kind of feel... I actually tend to swing between those two expressions most of the time. Kudos. (well at first I thought the ENTP looks rather friendly but that's always a thing of subtlety when it comes to simple drawings. Good job anyways)


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

FlaviaGemina said:


> ENTPs look like they always suppress a smile. I don't mean necessarily a loving, friendly smile, more like an amused troll smile. The corners of their mouth will turn downwards but in a real person you can see that they can hardly stop themselves from smiling. I'm not sure how this could be shown in a drawing.
> 
> Also, they all have crows feet around the eyes from a very young age from trolling and laughing too much. My brother got them when he was 23 and he was mightily bothered because they are 'wrinkles', except that he wasn't bothered because he's way too amazing to be bothered.


Yes


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

flaviagemina said:


> let's test whether facial expressions can be used to type someone.
> 
> What do you all make of this person. She's german and i'm not going to tell you what she says. So let's see what people make of her expressions.


E.N.T.J 

Not because I am one. I use a certain set of rules to judge the preferences.


----------

